# donne-m'en, souviens-t'en, occupe-t'en / donne-moi-z-en, souviens-toi-z-en, occupe-toi-z-en [sic]



## Isotta

Chers amis,

Je suis sûre d'avoir entendu plusieurs fois "donne-moi-z-en" avec cette espèce de liaison mystérieuse et non pas "donne-m'en". La forme correcte est ce dernier, ja ? Mais j'ai entendu que "donne-moi-z-en" est une expression du sud ? Qu'en savez-vous ?

Merci d'avance--

Isotta.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## zaby

"donne-moi-z-en" est incorrect mais on peut l'entendre un peu partout, surtout chez les enfants


----------



## Bastoune

Oui, "donne-moi-z'en" n'est pas correct, mais il y a des gens qui le disent, comme des gens (surtout dans le Midi) qui disent, "donne-moi-le" au lieu de "donne-le-moi."

[…]


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je tiens à préciser que ce n'est pas particulièrement du sud.
Merci.


----------



## Isotta

Merci à tous ! J'ai posé la question à un ami français, qui m'a dit que les gens qui l'utilise "sont des gens qui ne savent pas parler", ce qui me semblait assez fort, mais qui donne un peu l'idée de sa connotation...

[…]


----------



## paulvial

[…]
chez nous aussi dans l'isère , telles constructions étaient souvent utilisées, au point qu'elles deviennent familières . très souvent je ne m'en rends compte seulement en écrivant, car si l'on évolve dans un milieu qui emploie ce genre de construction, on prend automatiquement les mêmes habitudes, il nous faut alors appliquer une certaine discipline à l'écrit pour ne pas perpétuer les erreurs.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

En effet, _"donne-moi-z-en"_ n'est pas correct. http://grammaire.reverso.net/3_1_26_en_pronom.shtml

Sur cette page au fond d'écran horrible, il y a quelques tentatives d'explication. C'est assez fastidieux à lire, et parfois un peu obscur. Deux bouts intéressants vers la fin :


> _D’où vient la prononciation: Donne-moi-z-en deux, Garde-moi-z-en une pour plus tard? D’abord, on évite la suite VV non préférée (= l'hiatus). Ensuite, l’analogie domine. On dit correctement Donnes-en, gardes-en pour toi, parlons-en, vas-y, allez-y où le [z] de liaison a son origine dans la flexion verbale. Tout se passe comme si les PRO [pronoms] clitiques étaient devenus -zen et -zy dans les formes à l'impératif! Cette prononciation est tout à fait normale dans toutes les variétés du français qui existent._


 […]


----------



## Nircolartor

*souviens-toi en*

Bonjour, comment les français prononcent cette phrase?: souviens-toi en. Avec un s qui n'existe pas entre le _toi _et le _en_? c'est une construction correcte?

Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, cette phrase est incorrecte, même si on l'entend parfois à l'oral avec un [z] euphonique (« souviens-toi-z-en » ) ! Il faut dire _Souviens-t'en_.


----------



## danielc

Au Canada, j'entends d'habitude, et non seulement parfois, ce z euphonique. L'OQLF le décrit comme étant un usage populaire (fautif). Je pense que la popularité de ces tournures est régionale. Un ami Ch'ti me dit qu'il emploie ces tournures fautives.

Banque de dépannage linguistique - Pronoms avec l'impératif


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Arrêtez avec vos Ch'tis par ci, par là. J'ai entendu ce_ z'en _dans bien d'autres bouches et bien ailleurs. Malheureusement.


----------



## danielc

Il vaut la peine de s'interroger sur l'aspect régional de ce z euphonique. Je ne veux insulter personne. Les Canadiens viennent en grande majorité du nord de la France. On voit avec le français canadien que nous les Canadiens partageons certaines habitudes avec, par exemple, des vieux Normands, des Belges, des Bretons francophones etc.

Ce z euphonique ne choque pas mes oreilles canadiennes. Je repète que je l'entends plus souvent que la tournure correcte.


----------



## mollisha

Et par exemple, on dirait "occupe-toi s'en"?
Ca s'écrit comment au juste ?

En fait, je crois que la formule correcte est "occupe t'en" sauf que ça sonne bizarre parce que dans le langage courant, on dit toujours "occupe-toi s'en"

*Note des modérateurs :* Cette nouvelle discussion a été déplacée de ce fil dans celui-ci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

« Occupe-t'en ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a en effet aucun _s_ euphonique dans ce cas : _Occupe-t'en_. (Noter le trait d'union et l'apostrophe.)

Toutes les autres variantes sont incorrectes, quoiqu'on puisse en rencontrer certaines à l'oral.


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon et MC ont raison, bien sûr. 

Mais j'avoue que si je ne l'écrirais pas (parce que je connais la règle) je suis en effet portée à dire  : « _Occupe-toi* z*'en_ /_ Donne-moi* z*'en_ ». 

J'ajoute l'extrait qui suit, copié de cette page de la BDL : 





> En outre, les pronoms _me_ et _te_ (qui se substituent à _moi_ et _toi_) s’élident phonétiquement et graphiquement devant les pronoms _en_ et _y_. Cependant, à l'oral, l’usage populaire a tendance à recourir, à tort, aux pronoms _toi_ et _moi_ et à faire une liaison injustifiée avec le son [z] entre ces pronoms et les pronoms _en_ et _y_.
> - Vous avez de belles pommes. *Donnez-m'en* un kilo. (et non : donnez-moi-z-en; donnez-moi-z’en)
> - Je n’ai pas le temps de faire les courses. *Occupe-t’en. *(et non : occupe-toi-z-en; occupe-toi-z’en)


----------



## Chimel

Comme Nicomon, je le dis sans l'écrire. C'est peut-être aussi lié au fait qu'à la forme polie/plurielle on dit sans problème _Occupez-vous en_. Ce "vous z'en" peut induire un "toi z'en" qui semble à première vue construit sur le même modèle.

En tout cas, il y a là un découplage entre ce que 98% des gens disent et l'orthodoxie grammaticale. Il serait urgent d'y remédier en adaptant la règle à l'usage (souhaiter le contraire me paraît utopique) car ce genre de décalage est toujours une source de confusion regrettable dans une langue : entre imposer une forme ressentie comme artificielle et tolérer une faute, l'enseignant, le correcteur... ne savent plus sur quel pied danser.


----------



## JClaudeK

Chimel said:


> Comme Nicomon, je le dis sans l'écrire.


Idem


----------



## Logospreference-1

Et personne ne dit _occupes-en toi_ ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Jamais encore, je n'ai entendu "_Occupes-en toi ."_


----------



## Nicomon

Moi non plus. Toi, le dis-tu Logos ?  Dirais-tu aussi  _occupez-en vous _?  



Chimel said:


> [...]C'est peut-être aussi lié au fait qu'à la forme polie/plurielle on dit sans problème _Occupez-vous en_. Ce "vous z'en" peut induire un "toi z'en" qui semble à première vue construit sur le même modèle.[...]


  Peut-être, mais ça n'explique pas les  _donnez-moi z'en / faites-moi z'y penser.  _

Je penche plutôt pour la théorie qu'à l'oral, on a tendance à ne pas remplacer _moi/toi _par _me/te _qui s'élident en_ m'/t' _devant _en  et y.  _
Comme il est écrit dans la citation de la BDL.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Nicomon said:


> Moi non plus. Toi, le dis-tu Logos ?  Dirais-tu aussi  _occupez-en vous _?


Je dis _occupes-en toi_ de préférence à _occupe-t'en, _qu'il m'arrive pourtant sans doute de dire ; je ne dis jamais_ occupez-en vous_ ; mais à la première et à la deuxième personne du singulier nous avons à jouer sur trois forme_s, je, me, moi d_'une part,_ tu, te, toi _d'autre part, tandis qu'aux mêmes personnes du pluriel nous n'avons qu'une seule forme, _nous_ et _vous _: il n'est pas étonnant que les constructions diffèrent. Le TLF_i_ :


> EN 2, pronom atone de la 3e personne (I, C)
> *2.* [Après un impératif positif, _en_ suit le verbe] _Pour trouver l'essence d'une philosophie du monde, cherchez-en l'adjectif_ (Bachelard, _Poét. espace,_ 1957, page 136).
> *Remarque.* Parce que _en_ se réduit à un seul son vocalique et qu'il appartient, comme les pronoms personnels, au groupe verbal, il influe sur la désinence et sur la liaison du verbe à l'impératif − _Charges-en Raoul, si ça te chante, lui dis-je_ (Abellio, _Pacifiques,_ 1946, page 403).
> *3.* [En relation avec un pronom régime de la 1re ou de la 2e personne, _en_ se place après ce pronom personnel qui s'élide] _Donne m'en, va-t'en._ _Va-t-en. C'est un ordre _(Abellio, _Pacifiques, _1946, page 305).
> *Remarque.* La forme tonique du pronom personnel est parfois conservée avec un _z_ intercalé _(familier). Donne-moi-z-en !_


S'il est naturel de dire _charges-en Raoul_, je trouve tout aussi naturel de dire _charges-en toi_. Le _toi_, je sais d'où je le sors : de _charge-toi_. Le _te_ dans _charge-t'en_, je ne sais pas d'où il sort. J'ai bien vu que Girodet déconseille des formes comme _gardes-en toi_ et _souviens-en toi_, mais il ne dit rien du pourquoi, et ne dit pas davantage d'où il sort _garde-m'en_ et _souviens-t'en_. De l'usage ? Oui, d'accord ; mais avec _en_ et _y_ associés aux pronoms personnels, quel usage ne circule pas ?


----------



## Nicomon

À mon avis, s'il est naturel de dire  _Charges-en Untel...  _il l'est nettement moins de dire  _Occupes-en Untel.  _


----------



## Logospreference-1

Oui, parce qu'on dirait_ occupes-y Untel_ ! Je n'y peux rien ; c'est une autre difficulté.


----------



## Nicomon

Mais on ne dirait pas non plus (enfin moi, je ne le dirais pas) : _occupes-y toi. 
_
Bref à choisir, je préfère la forme familière :  _occupe-toi z'en.
_
Par contre, bien je ne serais pas portée à le dire,  cette phrase avec l'ajout de _bien _au bout (comme dans _occupe-toi bien de lui) _me dérange moins  : 





> Adelaïde ! Voici ton nouveau client !  Saches que si celui que tu viens de chasser l'a pris plutôt gentiment, ce monsieur n'aura pas de pitié envers les filles comme toi ! *Occupes-en toi bien *!


----------



## danielc

Je suis d'accord avec vous Nicomon. J'ai remarqué dans mon poste #10, que j'entends le z euphonique avec _toi_, etc., beaucoup plus souvent chez nous que la tournure correcte. Es-tu d'accord? Peut-on parler de la norme orale au Canada, bien qu'il déplaise aux grammariens et certains mods ?


----------



## Nanon

Chimel said:


> C'est peut-être aussi lié au fait qu'à la forme polie/plurielle on dit sans problème _Occupez-vous en_. Ce "vous z'en" peut induire un "toi z'en" qui semble à première vue construit sur le même modèle.


Et on dit sans problème _« donnez-nous en », « occupons-nous en »._
Ceci dit, je dois faire partie des 2% de la population auxquels les _moizans _et _toizans _tirent l'oreille. Si _« Donne-m'en un peu plus » _ou _« occupe-t'en »_ sont trop littéraires, j'utiliserai une autre forme pour éviter l'impératif, par exemple une forme interrogative qui est en fait un ordre déguisé : _« Tu m'en donnes un peu plus ? » « Tu t'en occupes ? » _Problème réglé. Et je transformerai encore plus volontiers _« Fais-m'y penser »_ en_ « Tu peux m'y faire penser ? »_. Mais _« fais*moisi penser » _, nonononononon, ça, jamais jamais jamais.



JClaudeK said:


> Jamais encore, je n'ai entendu "_Occupes-en toi ."_


Moi non plus. Enfin, peut-être que si, mais j'ai dû réprimer des grimaces. Au moins ne me le suis-je jamais entendu dire, et ça ne risque pas d'arriver.


----------



## bearded

Maître Capello said:


> Il faut dire _Souviens-t'en_.


Est-ce que ''_toi_'' peut vraiment être abrégé en employant t+apostrophe? Je croyais que t' = te  seulement.
Merci.


----------



## atcheque

C'est bien _te _qui est élidé ici.


----------



## bearded

Tu dis ''souviens-te'' ou '' souviens-toi''?  Sans élision, ne serait-ce ''souviens-toi en''?


----------



## atcheque

Non.
_Souviens-toi_, final, postposition, pronom tonique.
_Souviens-toi_ de qqch, postposition, pronom tonique.
Souviens-t'en, _te _pronom antéposé, élidé, dans une série. cf. _Qu'il s'en souvienne ; *Qu'il lui-en-souvienne_.

C'est le_ moi / toi_ qui est l'exception : Syntaxe du pronom personnel en français — Wikipédia


> Lorsqu'ils doivent être toniques, les pronoms « _me_ » et « _te_ » deviennent alors respectivement « _moi_ » et « _toi_ » :
> 
> _Dites-moi. Repose-toi un peu. Donne-le-moi._


----------



## JClaudeK

Le point le plus important ici ne vient qu'après:




> Mais, *quand ces mêmes pronoms sont suivis du pronom « en » ou du pronom « y », ils restent atones*, conservent leur forme primitive (« _me_ » et « _te_ »)* et s'élident* (le tiret de séparation devient alors inutile) :
> _Donne-m'en. Occupe-t'en._ Et non pas « _Donne-moi-en_ », « _Donnes-en-moi_ », « _Donne-moi-z-en_ »


 C'est moi qui souligne
cf. #16


----------



## dieuslava

Bonjour,
comment dire en utilisant le mode impératif et « en » :
Vous me libérez de ce désir.
Est-ce qu'on doit dire :
Libérez-moi-en !
Merci de l'aide donnée.


----------



## Bezoard

En principe : _libérez m'en._
Mais on entendra dans la conversation relâchée des formules batardes comme 
_Libérez moi-z-en_ ou même _libérez-en moi._


----------



## rolmich

Oui, en accord avec Bezoard.
Cependant "libérez m'en" sonne bizzare à l'oral et on ne peut pas contourner la difficulté.


----------



## dieuslava

Bezoard, rolmich,
Merci de vos réponses. Alors, si on veut l'utiliser à l'oral, qu'est-ce que vous recommandez qu'on dise ?
Merci.


----------



## rolmich

A mon avis, il n'y a que "libérez-moi de ce désir".


----------



## atcheque

_Libérez-moi de ça_, si vous voulez tous les pronoms.


----------

